

Founder begins eating a stick of butter a day - aspirant
http://joshwhiton.com/?p=1428

======
smcdow
This is simple, standard Paleo diet behavior.

Here it is in a nutshell: No grains nor legumes; minimize fructose; minimize
PUFAs; emphasize MUFAs and saturated fats, especially short- and medium- chain
triglycerides; aim for 20% carbs, 65% fats, 15% protein (by caloric value);
fiber is good (because your gut bacteria convert a lot of it to SCTs and
MCTs).

The 20/65/15 ratio may need to change depending on how active your are and how
damaged your metabolism is.

Butter contains a fair amount of butyric acid (a short-chain triglycerides),
so it would make sense to add it to your diet. I prefer coconut oil because it
is about 50% MCTs and typically doesn't require refrigeration. I eat a lot of
it, and it tends to fire me up like a rocket.

And, yes, I've lost approximately a shit-ton of weight on a Paleo diet.

------
libria
The author's genes may not behave the same way as Asprey's. George Burns
consistently smoked and lived to 100; not everyone's genetic makeup will allow
this.

I remember hearing a story of a professor who would throw asbestos into the
air during lecture saying they had no evidence it was a health hazard, which
was true at the time.

Yes, the health/nutrition industry often has uncertainties and disinformation
and it may well turn out harmless, but why gamble with your health?

------
aspirant
Anyone else trying a paleo diet? I'm reminded that PG himself referenced the
diet in an essay years ago though I can't remember which one. I wonder if he
ever went on it.

------
Mz
I have a genetic disorder. Getting sufficient quantities of good quality
(organic) butter has done wonders for me. But this was in conjunction with
eliminating fats and oils that I determined from trial and error were a
problem and also making lots of other dietary and lifestyle changes. The
simplistic nature of this conclusion concerns me. And also the fanboy-ism:
"I'll have what he's having" without trying to understand why he does that or
what mechanism might make it helpful.

